# Help please ASAP!



## Russ and Martha (Dec 29, 2019)

She’s had one kid and has 3 bags hanging out! What is going on?


----------



## Russ and Martha (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Russ and Martha (Dec 29, 2019)

Ok finally had her second kid. That bag (or bags?) sure looked weird! They just hung out for over an hour and kept getting lower and lower. I finally came inside and left my son and hubby out there. Figured maybe she didn’t like me cuz I don’t hang out with the goats much. Sure enough! She had the second one about 15 minutes after I came in. So not sure yet what happened but assume that bag came out and detached together with the kid.


----------



## Russ and Martha (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Russ and Martha (Dec 29, 2019)

Oh... and now hobby sends me a picture of the 3rd kid!! We’ve never had triplets before!!


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Congrats! I just had a doe recently who had a very similar problem, and she also had triplets... my guess is that it’s pretty normal for a triplet birthing. I’m so happy that they are all healthy though! 😃


----------



## Aasiya (Apr 30, 2020)

Congratulations on the kids!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Congratulations. I really hope tgey give you hours of joy and less stress. Start hanging out with them more.


----------



## Russ and Martha (Dec 29, 2019)

Well... she won’t let any of them nurse! She pays very little attention to the last 2. The first one wanted to nurse before the others were born but she was too restless. Now mama is irritated and worn out. She just lifts her back legs and won’t let them nurse. She had twins last year and we supplemented one of them cuz she didn’t like her one side to be nursed.

We finally let her out of her shed for a little and gave all the babies some colostrum with a bottle. We made 8oz and only 1 oz left. 

Last year was our first year kidding so I’m looking up now how much colostrum and how often to give. We have 4 children ages 5-14 so if the kids all wind up being bottle babies... then we’ll just have some more fun chores for our children. ☺


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Her udder could be a little full. Some times golding her still to let the kids feed is the best. Also helping by milking her out a little also helps her to stand for the kids. Try giving her a bit of banemine and a bit of molases water.


----------



## Russ and Martha (Dec 29, 2019)

We gave the mama some nutri drench when she was so wore out and I fear my son maybe accidentally got some in her lungs. It’s gurgling a little on her throat at times. She is panting heavily still. Does that seem normal for so long after she had the kids? Also I don’t think she’s delivered the placenta yet.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

If you can get the kids nursing at all, that will help stimulate contractions to get the placenta out. If not, try to milk her a little every few hours. But getting the kids nursing, her licking their bottoms, etc., is the best for this. Tanya's suggestions are good. Check for a tight, uncomfortable udder, and give her something for the pain. Then calmly hold her and get the kids sucking.
I'm not sure what you can do about the Nutri-Drench except wait and see. I would go ahead and offer warm molasses water. All my goats love it after kidding, and it's a good pick me up for them.
If it gets close to 24 hrs., and no placenta (she may have 2 placentas, since she kidded trips, or maybe even 3), you may need to get a vet involved so they can give her oxytocin. It would be best to keep her somewhere where you will be able to see the placenta (s) when they pass...otherwise, you will be kept guessing. 
Any chance she's got another kid stuck in there?


----------



## Aasiya (Apr 30, 2020)

If you're sure she hasn't passed the placenta, it may be a good idea to talk to a vet.... oxytocin should be given within 6 hours of birth ideally if it's needed. I had doe who wasn't passing hers even after milking..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Remember the 30-45 minute rule. When they begin to push(in labor) if no kids on the ground by that time frame, wash up and go in.

Get a vet right away, she sounds bad.

Hopefully she doesn’t have a uterine tear.
How are her inner lower eyelid coloring?

Tie her up and one back leg, the side you will be working from.
Milk her down enough on both sides to make her comfortable and try to latch the kids on. 
You can always syringe feed the colostrum very slowly at the back corner of the mouth to ensure they get colostrum. 

First, make sure she does not have congested udder. Or mastitis. 

She may be calcium deficient and needs a booster like CMPK.

Molasses water is a good idea too.

A vet can give oxytocin.
If she is still open.

What is her temp?

A Bo-shot may help too.
Selenium and/ or calcium deficiency can hold the afterbirth.
If it is too long gently, tie it in a knot, so it doesn’t drag the ground.


----------



## Russ and Martha (Dec 29, 2019)

Ok we’ve gotten 2 of the kids to nurse some. The smallest kid is struggling. She just seems to not want to or know how to suck well.

The mama is still breathing heavy and fast. We’ve given molasses water but she didn’t want it. She did drink water with electrolytes in it during labor.

The last goat we had at the vet died and we felt it was cuz she didn’t clean the mama out at all after helping pull here dead tangled kids. So we need a new vet and our options are very limited as we live in western nebraska.


----------



## Russ and Martha (Dec 29, 2019)

We got the 3rd baby to nurse now while holding mama still. She keeps losing little piles of bloody stuff. Nothing hanging out her anymore. She just doesn’t contract or push much at all. But didn’t much during labor either thus why I think it all went so slow.
I’ve never checked a goat before but neither has my husband. I don’t know what to check for.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

The breathing hard/ panting is not normal. The 3 bags ,one for each kid, is normal. Some does hide their labor pains better than others. She sounds exhausted & dehydrated to me. I would Contact a vet and discuss her history and what she is doing now. Have you taken her temp? The vet will ask for that.


----------



## Russ and Martha (Dec 29, 2019)

Her temp is 101.8. Russ says she’s a goat that easily gets stressed and pants quite a bit in general. She’s not acting sick or lethargic. Just breathing heavily. We gave her selenium. I checked inside her. Didn’t go too far. I’ve never checked a goat before but a little ways in I felt an open loose hole. 🤷🏼‍♀️

We’re gonna give some penicillin just to be safe and let her sit awhile and see how she does.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Do you have CMPK, or some other form of calcium you can give her? Sounds like she may have a calcium deficiency, which would cause weak contractions and protracted labor.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Russ and Martha said:


> We got the 3rd baby to nurse now while holding mama still. She keeps losing little piles of bloody stuff. Nothing hanging out her anymore. She just doesn’t contract or push much at all. But didn’t much during labor either thus why I think it all went so slow.
> I’ve never checked a goat before but neither has my husband. I don’t know what to check for.


Glad you got them nursing! I think that will help her a lot.


----------



## Russ and Martha (Dec 29, 2019)

Well no more bottles so far today. Mama is liking the babies to nurse but we always have to help. They can’t seem to find the teats on their own. But they’re all getting better at it. Mama keeps losing bloody stuff but we haven’t ever seen the placenta. She’s not panting nearly as much now. We talked to the vet today and he said to watch her and give penicillin.

We don’t have any calcium or anti-inflammatory meds. I will get some though 

Babies are all happily sleeping now. I think we’ll just checking on them with the monitor and when they wake up, go help them nurse unless they figure it out on their own. We can hope, right? 😃

Thank you all for helping me out again!! I love this forum!!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Aw. Just watch mom. And post some pictures. We always love pictures.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Russ and Martha said:


> Well no more bottles so far today. Mama is liking the babies to nurse but we always have to help. They can’t seem to find the teats on their own. But they’re all getting better at it. Mama keeps losing bloody stuff but we haven’t ever seen the placenta. She’s not panting nearly as much now. We talked to the vet today and he said to watch her and give penicillin.
> 
> We don’t have any calcium or anti-inflammatory meds. I will get some though
> 
> ...


It could be she expelled the placenta and ate it. I would watch her very closely for signs of a uterine infection, but hopefully, she will be fine!
The babies will catch on. I bet they'll be nursing like pros in no time!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad they are nursing.

You are doing a great job.


----------



## Russ and Martha (Dec 29, 2019)

Mom doing fine so far. The smallest baby seemed the best at nursing but big brother caught on petty quick so he’s doing great. I’ve been worried about the 2 little girls for sure the medium sized brown and white one. But suddenly now today I realize the littlest is hardly drinking. I’ve tried bottle feeding her but she refuses. I’ve put her up to moms teats and she refuses. She’s breathing hard and fast. I’ve given her nutri drench. She just isn’t doing well. I don’t know what more to do. 😢 I just brought her inside to make sure she’s warm.


----------



## Russ and Martha (Dec 29, 2019)

Mom doing good. Big boy nursing and growing fine. They all were nursing good but now it seems mama is mainly interested in the boy. The littlest girl isn’t doing too well. I’ve tried bottle feeding but she refuses. I put her to moms teat and she refuses. I’ve given her nutri-drench. I just brought her inside to make sure she’s warm. I don’t know what more to do.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh dear. What is her temp? You can try to put honey and cayan pepper on her gums. Put honey on the teat tip. Always make sure her body temp is 101.5 to 103°. The milk should be about 101°.


----------



## Russ and Martha (Dec 29, 2019)

Her temp is 102.8


----------



## Russ and Martha (Dec 29, 2019)

She was nursing great. But she won’t even suck on the teat now when I put it her mouth.


----------



## Russ and Martha (Dec 29, 2019)

What does cayenne pepper and honey do?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You will have to tube her. She needs milk. If mom had quads, she was probably never getting enough milk. It is extremely important to weigh all the kids daily with a scale that weighs in pounds and ounces or pounds and tenths of pounds.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

The honey and cayan pepper is a little pick me upper. You need to stimulate her appetite. Selenium also is good at this tender age....


----------



## Russ and Martha (Dec 29, 2019)

I gave selenium. I have a vet appt in 3 hours. I hope she makes it that long. I’ve never tube fed a kid and don’t have a feeding tube.


----------



## Russ and Martha (Dec 29, 2019)

Yes I fear too she just wasn’t getting enough milk. She was the best nurser. I tried supplementing with a bottle though just in case she wasn’t getting enough and she refused.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

How is baby?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------

